# Ace Airstream



## Mer (Jan 20, 2010)

After receiving my Ace EW back from Webbs of Warminster where it had been undergoing various repairs for almost three months I took it for a trial run and discovered that the wire shelves in the wardrobe were on the floor and the runners had fallen off! The screws on the right hand side had wrenched out of the thin plyboard side. Has anyone had similar problems and how did they solve them? I am not returning the van to Webbs, where I was daft enough to buy it from, because each time I collect it there seems to be additional things wrong with it. I also notice that the seals on the exterior lockers have mould growing on them which is difficult to remove - is there a solution to this?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

try bleach and water as recommended by Swift for the sealant / mould problem

regards


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Sideways86 said:


> try bleach and water as recommended by Swift for the sealant / mould problem
> 
> regards


As above but if you have excess sealant use the edge of an old credit card to trim it off

Peter


----------

